# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Unbox và tổng quát về bo mạch chủ chơi game Crossblade Ranger FM2+

## hautran200594

Dành cho các fan AMD đang có ý định nâng cấp dàn máy lên chipset FM2+, hãy cùng chúng tôi trải nghiệm một chút với vi xử lý A10-7850K, card đồ họa Matrix R9 290X và bo mạch chủ Crossblade Ranger trong bài unbox và tổng quát dưới đây!

​Trong trường hợp xung quanh bạn không có shop tin học nào thì có thể xem qua các tấm hình chụp của chúng tôi về bo mạch chủ Crossblade Ranger với các tính năng mới và đặc biệt nhất.



​Trong chiếc hộp này bạn sẽ có những gì?

1 miếng treo phòng Do not Disturb1 miếng lót chuột ROG1 sticker dán thùng ROGSách hướng dẫn và dĩa driverMiếng chắn I/O Shield1 bộ sticker dán cáp SATA/ODD4 cáp SATA III1 bộ chấu cắm dành cho front panel
​Mặt trước và sau của Crossblade, tất cả đều có miếng tản nhiệt cho khu vực MOSFET. 2 khe PCEe 3.0 màu đỏ cho phép chạy đa card màn hình CrossFireX 2-way với băng thông chia đều 8x/8x.

​Tiếp đến là khu vực khe RAM, một vài tính năng dành cho ép xung được tích hợp sẵn như:

Nút power/reset tích hợp trên bo mạch chủĐèn LED báo lỗi7 điểm giám sát điện thế ProbeItNút clear thông số RAM MemOKGạc Slow ModeJumper mở khóa chế độ LN2

​Công nghệ ROG SupremeFX 2014 sẽ làm chủ toàn bộ chất lượng âm thanh của bo mạch chủ với những tính năng đặc biệt như đường cách ly đỏ tách khu vực linh kiện âm thanh với phần còn lại, chip âm thanh được bọc EMI Shield, tụ âm thanh cao cấp ELNA và bộ phần mềm điều khiển Sonic Studio gồm các thành phần con như SensAMP, SoundStage và Sonic Radar II.

Ở phía dưới của bo mạch chủ là nút chuyển nhanh các chế độ âm thanh SoundStage dành cho tai nghe, Clear CMOS và nút bật tắt KeyBot. Có tất cả 6 cổng USB 2.0 thông qua jack nối ra front panel nhưng 2 cổng trong số đó sẽ bị khóa khi có thiết bị khác lắp vào jack ROG-EXT kế bên như OC Panel hay Front Base.


​Crossblade Ranger hỗ trợ 8 cổng SATA III tất cả đều được chipset A88X điều khiển có thể chạy ở các chế độ RAID 0, 1, 0+1 và 5. Ngay kế bên là 1 jack USB 3.0 màu đỏ nối ra Front Panel.

Còn mặt sau của bo mạch chủ là khu vực cổng kết nối I/O gồm:

1 cổng PS/22 cổng USB 2.04 cổng USB 3.0HDMI, DVI và D-SubS/PDIF outNút flash mù USB BIOS FlashbackCổng LAN Intel 1 Gb/s với công nghệ ROG LANGuard6 jack âm thanh 3.5mm

​Chúng tôi sẽ lắp Crossblade Ranger kèm theo VXL A10-7850K, card đồ họa R9 290X Matrix cùng với cặp RAM G.skill Ripjaws Z DDR3.

​*Nguồn: rog.asus.com*​

----------


## nxtk2401

*Trả lời: Unbox và tổng quát về bo mạch chủ chơi game Crossblade Ranger FM2+*

Nhìn ngon nhể giá nhiu thế thớt

----------


## anhtran

*Trả lời: Unbox và tổng quát về bo mạch chủ chơi game Crossblade Ranger FM2+*

tụ tản CPU nhìn ảo kinh quá hổ báo luôn

----------


## phukotler5

*Trả lời: Unbox và tổng quát về bo mạch chủ chơi game Crossblade Ranger FM2+*




> Nhìn ngon nhể giá nhiu thế thớt


tầm 160USD nhá bạn, nhưng hiện giờ thì ở VN chưa có bán đâu nha

----------


## machao112

*Trả lời: Unbox và tổng quát về bo mạch chủ chơi game Crossblade Ranger FM2+*




> tụ tản CPU nhìn ảo kinh quá hổ báo luôn


thế mới là hàng cao cấp, chứ cứ sida sida thì làm sao mà sài

----------


## seovietdang

*Trả lời: Unbox và tổng quát về bo mạch chủ chơi game Crossblade Ranger FM2+*

thích quá thích quá!! chắc gôm lúa mua main này thôi

----------


## luxubu

*Trả lời: Unbox và tổng quát về bo mạch chủ chơi game Crossblade Ranger FM2+*




> thích quá thích quá!! chắc gôm lúa mua main này thôi


giá cũng khá đảm đó thím ơi chac mua nổi không đó

----------


## quangbds19

*Trả lời: Unbox và tổng quát về bo mạch chủ chơi game Crossblade Ranger FM2+*

Con này giá 160$ thì quá chuẩn luôn không cần quan tâm nhiều, ngon thế mà giá thấp nhỉ

----------


## minhle107

*Trả lời: Unbox và tổng quát về bo mạch chủ chơi game Crossblade Ranger FM2+*

Cũng ngon đấy đợi review xem sao

----------


## betterlife

*Trả lời: Unbox và tổng quát về bo mạch chủ chơi game Crossblade Ranger FM2+*

hoành tá tràng thật, nhưng 160$ thì hơi quá sức chịu đựng

----------

